# First smoke with AMZNPS 12" tube



## 74sharps (Feb 14, 2014)

Received my 12" tube from Todd today.  I'm definately another satisfied and very impressed customer.  I used Todd's blend (hickory, cherry, maple) to smoke some havarti cheese this evening.  The smoke was outstanding, no problems lighting or smoking.  I used this in a 30" MES though and found that I needed to vent the box occasionally to keep the heat down.  Unlike most, I'm in California, and cold is not the temp of the day.  I ran it for 2 1/2 hours and got great color.  The tube still had some time left and I let it run out because of the maiden voyage.   I will be using it again tomorrow in my GOSM to smoke some BB's and Dino's with some oak and pecan.  I think it will work better in the big box, but am more than satisfied with the cold smoke.  It just needs a little more monitoring of the temp.  All in all, a great product.


----------



## driedstick (Feb 16, 2014)

Yep Todds customer service is out standing, I love mine also and with all smokers and devices you just have to watch them and see how they best work for you

Lets see some of your pics - remember what they say








LOL DS


----------

